# सामान्य मंच > साहित्य एवम् ज्ञान की बातें > प्रसिद्द लेखक तथा उनकी कहानियाँ >  मैं एक मजदूर हूँ

## INDIAN_ROSE22

“करीब इक्कीस साल पहले मैं और मेरा छोटा भाई मोहन पहली बार दिल्ली आये थे। जिनके यहाँ हम ठहरे थे वह गाँव के नाते से हमारे चाचाजी थे। दो दिन तक तलाशने पर भी जब काम नहीं मिला, तो चाचाजी ने हमें कमरे से निकाल दिया। कहा, ‘जहाँ चाहे जाओ… यहाँ रहना है, तो कमरे का किराया और राशन का खर्च देना होगा।’ हमारे पास पैसा नहीं था। मोहन ने कहा, ‘मोती नगर चलते हैं, वहाँ पर गाँव के लोग रहते हैं। वहाँ जरूर कोई रास्ता निकलेगा।’ हमारे पास सिर्फ़ बीस रुपये थे जिसमें से 10 रुपया किराए पर खर्च हो गये।

“एक-एक करके सभी गाँव वालों के यहाँ गये, पर जिसके पास भी जाते वह 500 रुपये कमरे का किराया और राशन का खर्च माँगता और हमारे पास सिर्फ़ 10 रुपये बचे थे। हम दोनों भाई वहीं मोती नगर में ही काम की तलाश में निकल पड़े। 500 रुपये महीना पर हमें काम मिल गया। हम दोनों ने उसी दिन से काम शुरु कर दिया। काम के बाद, हम दोनों भाई रात के नौ बजे एक पार्क में बैठे सोच रहे थे कि काम तो मिल गया, पर रहने का ठिकाना अब भी नहीं है। हम भूखे पेट पार्क में ही सो गये। सुबह होने पर मैं दो रुपये की ब्रेड लेकर आया और आखिर 36 घंटे बाद दो रुपये की ब्रेड खाकर हम दोनों वापस काम के लिए निकल पड़े। अगली रात भी हमने उसी पार्क में भूखे पेट बितायी और सुबह होने पर फिर से दो रुपये की ब्रेड खायी।

“चौथे दिन मोहन ने कम्पनी मालिक से विनती की, तो उसने कम्पनी की छत पर रहने-सोने को कह दिया। काम के छठे दिन तक हमारे पैसे ख़त्म हो गये। मोहन फिर से कम्पनी मालिक के पास अपनी समस्या लेकर गया। उसने 300 रुपये दिये जिससे हमने एक-दो बर्तन, स्टोव, चावल, तेल, नमक और हल्दी खरीदी। उस दिन चावल खाकर अनाज का जो स्वाद मिला वह किसी नशे से कम नहीं था। इसके बाद हमारे साथ एक घटना घट गयी…”

इतना कहकर वह मज़दूर चुप हो गया। उसकी आँखों में आँसू आ गये। थोड़ी देर तक वह चुप ही रहा, मानो आँसुओं को पी रहा हो। फिर बोला, “हमारी कम्पनी के पीछे की तरफ एक तबेला था। वहाँ से हम पीने का पानी लाते थे। वहाँ तक पहुँचने के लिए एक दीवार के ऊपर से होकर दूसरी छत तक जाना होता था और फिर नीचे उतरना पड़ता था। हम पानी लेकर वापस लौट रहे थे; मोहन मेरे पीछे था, कि तभी उसका पैर फिसला और वह छत से नीचे गिर गया। चौथी मंजिल से नीचे गिर पड़े मोहन को देखकर मेरे दिमाग में पहली बात यही आयी कि ‘मोहन मर गया…’ मैं तुरंत भाग में पानी लेकर दौड़ता हुआ नीचे गया। मोहन बेहोश था। उसके मुँह पर पानी के छींटे मारे। दस मिनट बाद जब वह होश में आया, तो उसे लेकर मैं कम्पनी आया। तब तक कम्पनी खुल गयी थी।

“जैसे ही मैं कम्पनी के अन्दर घुसा, मैनेजर ने मुझे देखा और चिल्लाकर बोला, ‘कहाँ मर गया था, रे महेश? लेट कैसे हो गया?’मैंने मैनेजर को पूरी घटना बतायी और मोहन की दवा लाने के लिए उससे थोड़े पैसे देने की विनती की। यह सुनते ही मैनेजर भड़क गया। बोला, ‘साले, नौटंकी करता है? पानी लेने गया था कि चोरी करके भाग रहा था? चार मंजिल ऊपर से गिरकर क्या आदमी बचेगा?’ मैनेजर का नाम तिलकराज था। मैंने समझाने की कोशिश की कि मोहन ऊपर से पीछे वाली टीन की छत पर गिरा और फिर गत्तों के ढेर पर गिरकर लुढ़कता हुआ नीचे जमीन पर गिर गया। उसको बहुत चोट लग गयी है… उसको दवा देना बहुत जरूरी है… पर मैनेजर कम्पनी के पीछे वाली टीन की छत पर गिरने की बात सुनकर और ज्यादा भड़क गया, ‘साले, जरूर चोरी करके भाग रहा होगा… पानी भरने का बहाना मारता है? अभी पुलिस बुलाता हूँ, वो तुम दोनों भाइयों को एकदम सही दवा देगी…’ मोहन मामला सँभालते हुए मुझसे बोला, ‘चलो, दोनों काम पर लग जाते हैं, बाकी बाद में देखेंगे।’

“हम दोनों भाई काम में लग गये। लंच में भी छुट्टी नहीं मिली, क्योंकि मोहन के गिरने की वजह से सुबह हम दस मिनट लेट हो गये थे। मैनेजर तिलकराज एकदम जल्लाद था और सारे मज़दूर उससे डरते थे। एक दिन काम कम होने पर उसने एक मज़दूर को पीट-पीटकर उसके मुँह से खून निकाल दिया था! रात के नौ बजे काम से लौटते ही, मोहन बिस्तर पर लेट गया। उसके सारे शरीर में दर्द हो रहा था। हमारे पास एक भी पैसा नहीं था कि मैं अपने भाई को दर्द कम करने वाली एक गोली लाकर ही देता। मैंने तेल में हल्दी गर्म करके उसकी मालिश की, फिर चावल बनाकर दोनों ने खाया। वह सारी रात दर्द से कराहता रहा। मैं असहाय-सा उसके पास लेटा सोचता रहा कि हम इतने मज़दूर रोज कम्पनी में हाड़तोड़ काम करते हैं… हमारे खून-पसीने से मालिक को करोड़ों का मुनाफा होता है… अगर वो हमारी मेहनत भर का ही पैसा हमको दे दे, तो क्या गरीब हो जायेगा? हमारी ज़िन्दगी क्या इन्सानों की ज़िन्दगी है? मालिक-मैनेजर के लिए हम बस काम करने की मशीन हैं… वो हमें इन्सान ही नहीं समझते! अपने शरीर और मन पर लगे घावों के दर्द से हम दोनों सारी रात नहीं सो पाये।”




यह कहानी नहीं, एक मज़दूर की आपबीती है। उसने गाँव से आने के बाद खेतान बल्ब नाम की एक जानी-मानी कम्पनी में अपनेभाई के साथ मज़दूरी करनी शुरू की। यह किसी एक कम्पनी का अनुभव नहीं है, ऐसी सैकड़ों-सैकड़ों कम्पनियाँ और लाखों-लाख मज़दूर हैं। हर जगह मालिक-मैनेजरों की ऐसी ही गुण्डागर्दी है और हर जगह मज़दूर ऐसे ही जीने को मजबूर हैं।
**

----------

